# Enter durch <br> ersetzen?



## 2Pac (28. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute!
Als erstes möchte ich mal sagen hab die Suchfunktion genutzt aber net wirklich was gefunden unter den Begriffen erstzen replace oder enter ersetzen... gab einfach nichts  
Also ich hab da mal nen problem es gibt ja befehle um etwas zu ersetzen wie:


> $variable2 = str_replace("zeichen","durch",von $variable);


so aber wie schaffe ichs das ein <br> hinzugefügt wird wenn jemand enter drückt? Weil naja wenn man z.b. was in ne txt schreiben lässt und das nur in die 1. zeile er aber enter gedrückt hat, und man es wieder auslesen will dann liest er nur das in der 2. zeile aus  so isses jedenfalls bei mir gewesen. Wäre sehr nett wenn mir wer helfen könnt. Thx im Voraus mfg 2Pac


----------



## Fabian H (28. Januar 2003)

```
$string = str_replcae("\n", "<br>", $string);
```
Erklärung:
\n ist die Escapefolge für den Zeilenumgruch.

Einfacher (erzeugt allerdings XHTML-BRs):

```
$string = nl2br($string);
```
Erklärung:
Geht ja aus dem Namen der Funktione hervor: (nl: new line, 2: to, br: break(zeilenumruch))

hth Nuin


----------



## 2Pac (28. Januar 2003)

thx


----------



## f1091 (8. Januar 2010)

wollte mich nur mal schnell bedanken, hatte das gleiche problem )


----------



## DeluXe (8. Januar 2010)

Das ist zwar nett, allerdings muss man dafür keinen 7 Jahre alten Beitrag ausgraben - zumal es dafür die "Danke"-Funktion gibt. 
_(Wobei die für Gäste wohl deaktiviert sein wird.)_


----------

